# Pushing Through In A Disaster



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fishing Report - (PHD) "Piled Higher and Deeper"!*

Well we finished up the last of the Spring breakers with social distancing protocols being considered and implemented with guests arriving at The Lodge. We had folks travelling from as far away as Florida and in Texas from as far away as Ft. Worth. We pulled everything off without a hitch and Wendi's hospitality in the Kitchen and Dining Room left a warm feeling for all. Fishing continues a little seasonally advanced with typical Summer transitions beating on the door. We'll be challenged on bait supplies with our bait station in (shut down) due to very light bookings due to cancellations and continuing "Stay Home" mandates. Staff has been busy around the lodge grounds and many of our guides are catching up on a zillion "Honey Do" projects.

*Super Cat One & Two - Complete*

We don't know when things are going to break loose but we'll be ready. We've got two new 2020 Haynie Super Cats finishing up at Baysport Marine. We are very lucky when it comes to new boat construction because we move very early and over time in consideration of these builds. The bullets we dodged were Haynie Boats being "effectively" shut down due to a lack of plywood as they can't get shipments from La. Also, Coastline Trailers has given up building new boat trailers "near term" becuase of an inability to get axles and other necessary parts. We managed to beat the bug all the way around - except for the fact we have very few clients to put on the boats "we won"...LOL. I think they call that "whistling past the graveyard".

What can you do excpet laugh and cry. It's a disaster of biblical proportions for so many and I can tell you the lack of revenue hasn't hardly begun to hit the local City & State levels and may not for another 30 to 90 days (tax collection windows). When it does, you will see the need for stimulus package out of Washington that will make 6T "Care" act look like chump change. Just my opinion, however, as a tax collector I can see the writing on the wall. Yep, a hunting and fishing lodge is a tax collection arm of the local and State government in both Sales and Hotel/Motel tax revenues. Now throw in oil and gas problems and you've got a real cauldron on your hands.

*Life In Seadrift*

We are gardening with intensity and doing our best to conserve available resources like water and electricity. We've got plenty of guns and even more ammo. Yep, when a Country Boy hears "get prepared for a pandemic", the first thing that comes to mind is "more ammo, bigger garden, harden facilities, and cut costs".....and buy more guns!

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us sooner or later. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; Stiffy Push Poles; ForEverlast Products; Carbon Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------

